# which is the 'pull your finger out your ass' function?



## kcseb (Nov 17, 2010)

OK flippancy aside...I'm trying to work out the function that promotes productive, pro-active behaviour.

For example the voice that says "you've been in the shower 20 minutes, it's time to get out and cook dinner", or when you're feeling low the fuction that tells you to get down the gym or phone a friend rather than sit alone feeling sorry for yourself.

As an ENFP, I have a frequent problem going off on tangents when I don't have deadlines...plus I procrastinate even WITH a deadline and do everything in a nervous rush of activity just in the nick of time. 

Is it T(e) that I should be after? Or S(i)? Or some sort of combo?

Thanks

K


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

My extraverted judging function does it for me. So I guess may be it would be Te for you.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Te/Fe and Ni/Si. Te seems like an obvious answer, but functions don't work on their own. You need Ni or Si to give you vision. Without a goal, Te and Fe are aimless.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know. Whatever it is, I don't have it.


I thought you were going to mean something different by "pull your finger out of your ass," and that it was going to mean, "stop being so uptight" or something, in which case the answer would have been kind of the opposite of what you are looking for, and probably something you already have.


----------



## kcseb (Nov 17, 2010)

Van said:


> Te/Fe and Ni/Si. Te seems like an obvious answer, but functions don't work on their own. You need Ni or Si to give you vision. Without a goal, Te and Fe are aimless.


Thanks. I've heard of Te and Fi being used together, even though they're both from the judging sphere. I.e. Fi to work out what's right for you and give you resolve/motivation, and Te to implement said goals.

Possible?


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

kcseb said:


> Thanks. I've heard of Te and Fi being used together, even though they're both from the judging sphere. I.e. Fi to work out what's right for you and give you resolve/motivation, and Te to implement said goals.
> 
> Possible?


Yes. Te and Fi are always used together, but they have different priorities and one set of priorities will usually override the other. You still need perceiving functions to give you material to work with.


----------



## kcseb (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.

One thing I've been trying is to ask myself 'what's the best thing I can do right now?'...and then an answer like 'stop playing with the cat and make a cup of tea' or 'get changed for the gym' comes into my head and I usually get on with it.

I assume this is the encouragement of some sort of T function that makes me more productive, but any more insight on it?


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Extroverted Sensing is the function of action. The material realm = Sensing. Shoulds and woulds fall into Thinking and Feeling.. if you just up and did it, think sensing. If you went out of duty.. thinking.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Van said:


> Te/Fe and Ni/Si. Te seems like an obvious answer, but functions don't work on their own. You need Ni or Si to give you vision. Without a goal, Te and Fe are aimless.


(My debut here.)
One of the differences between INTJ and INTP is that INTJs get things done so I agree on the Ni and Te.


----------



## kcseb (Nov 17, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> Extroverted Sensing is the function of action. The material realm = Sensing. Shoulds and woulds fall into Thinking and Feeling.. if you just up and did it, think sensing. If you went out of duty.. thinking.


Indeed...but I suspect Se is also the function of NONE action...e.g. sleeping in when you should get up and work, because it feels so damn nice in the snug duvet. Or staring out the window at all the pretty colours when you should be sending lots of tedious e-mails.

Guess that's why only Te and Fe can deliver productive action rather than just 'action': the element of making a judgement call and prioritising.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Te and Ni will be wonderful for you.


----------



## kcseb (Nov 17, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> Te and Ni will be wonderful for you.


Interesting. As an ENFP (so dominant Ne), my Ni is no doubt pretty underdeveloped.

Alluded to it before, but can anyone shed some light on what function(s) you would assign the below thought to? It's what I'm using to make myself more productive...and it often results in doing the washing, getting changed, sitting down to do some work, etc. In other words anything practical resulting from a quick (almost subconcious) evaluation of my current situation and how to move forward:

_"what's the best thing I can do right now?"_

I'm in the dark here...


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

kcseb said:


> Interesting. As an ENFP (so dominant Ne), my Ni is no doubt pretty underdeveloped.
> 
> Alluded to it before, but can anyone shed some light on what function(s) you would assign the below thought to? It's what I'm using to make myself more productive...and it often results in doing the washing, getting changed, sitting down to do some work, etc. In other words anything practical resulting from a quick (almost subconcious) evaluation of my current situation and how to move forward:
> 
> ...


The function of being productive can be Fe or Te. Well, it is Te: Fe wants to please people, but not be effective. Froma certain point of view it can be effectiveness, but I don't see Fe as similar to Te really.

So, you must develop your Te. It's your third function as an ENFP...
I told you to use Ni instead of Si, because Te-Si in my opinion are "Do what you must do because it's written somewhere" or something, and Te-Ni "do it because you feel it and it's awaiting deep down in your soul".


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

kcseb said:


> Indeed...but I suspect Se is also the function of NONE action...e.g. sleeping in when you should get up and work, because it feels so damn nice in the snug duvet. Or staring out the window at all the pretty colours when you should be sending lots of tedious e-mails.
> 
> Guess that's why only Te and Fe can deliver productive action rather than just 'action': the element of making a judgement call and prioritising.


Thats what the extroverted judging functions do. They evaluate and organize. Motivation to do something comes in the form of want to or have to (you want to go to the party to see your friends, you have to go to work otherwise you'll get fired and be poor) or a combination. Actually doing it would involve Se.


----------

